
DNSPerf - jgrahamc
https://www.dnsperf.com/
======
acdha
What aggregation function is it using? For DNS, I'm usually more interested in
the response time distribution since I've historically found that the average
performance from anyone is fine but somewhere around the 90/95-th percentile
times starts showing more variation among providers.

------
needz
This is pretty neat, but as always it's worth testing public DNS resolver
times from your own home.

